# Émulateurs sur iMac G3



## iBookGuy (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais m'acheter un iMac G3 pour l'utiliser avec des émulateurs NES, SNES...
J'en ai trouvé un à 500MHz mais la carte graphique est de 8Mo...

Si vous pouviez me dire si il est possible d'en faire cette utilisation ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

J'utilise (sous Mac OS 9.2.2) un PowerBook G3/500 avec la version "portable" de la carte vidéo de ton iMac, pour faire tourner (très bien) un émulateur Playstation (Virtual Game Station), et ça tournait déjà de façon satisfaisante sur le PowerBook G3/266 (carte vidéo moins puissante et seulement 4 Mo de VRam) que j'avais avant de récupérer ce Pismo, donc, si ton émulateur est sous OS 9, ça ne doit pas poser problème, NES et SNES étaient des machines moins évoluées et moins puissantes que la PS1 pour autant que je me souvienne !

Si l'émulateur est sous OS X, par contre, ça marchera peut-être mais il faudra beaucoup de Ram (et Panther, qui est l'OS X le plus réactif sur une petite config).

Par contre, Application n'est pas la place de ce topic, puisque ta question porte sur le matériel. On déménage !


----------



## iBookGuy (18 Juin 2010)

OK, merci pour cette réponse rapide ! 

Par contre je ne connais pas bien Mac OS 9, connaîtriez-vous un site où trouver des émulateurs ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

iBookGuy a dit:


> OK, merci pour cette réponse rapide !
> 
> Par contre je ne connais pas bien Mac OS 9, connaîtriez-vous un site où trouver des émulateurs ? :rateau:



Celui là !


----------

